# Don't laugh...



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Would you buy a stainless steel pet dish for your child to eat out of?

Assuming it doesn't necessarily look like a pet bowl...

Theoretically if it's safe for pet food, would it be safe for people food?

I ask because I've been trying to find inexpensive plates/bowls for my DS to use that aren't plastic or glass, and I'm having a rough time of it, everything is sooo pricey but I keep finding cheap dog bowls!!

So maybe that sounds ridiculous...

Any other ideas for cheap food-safe cheap dishes??


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

My intuition tells me it's more than safe for people food. Society is very particular when it comes to pet safety. There are actually a few products on the market for pets that I've thought would work great for babies. The doggie window shades I saw looked like they were a lot better quality than the kid one's I've seen.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

I use these from ikea. They cost $2.99 a piece.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh those Ikea ones look nice! Unfortunately the closest store is over an hour away but I'll keep it in mind! Nicole, I agree that most of the dog stuff looks better-quality than the baby stuff! I'm glad at least one person doesn't think I'm nuts lol!


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

As long as it was food grade stainless stell I would. I'd rather that over plastic.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

All our camping dishes are from the pet store, we've been using them for 8 years or so now and never had any problems.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I actually think that's a good idea. As long as it's food grade, stainless steel is stainless steel, right?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I see no problem with it. You could even tell people in a way that shows it's a good idea: "Isn't it weird that you can find safer products for pets than for children?" or something...


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

I totally would. The pet bowl also may have a little more weight to it so it might even be easier to use.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay! I thought it might be really weird/crazy but sounds like it's not & will be safe, I think I'll go for it







& AFWife, I'm sure I'll need to use your explanation with 'certain people'







-- good idea!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy* 
Yay! I thought it might be really weird/crazy but sounds like it's not & will be safe, I think I'll go for it







& AFWife, I'm sure I'll need to use your explanation with 'certain people'







-- good idea!

That's only if someone NOTICES it's a dog bowl. They may not...


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Sure! I would. That is an excellent idea.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds fine to me! When I was faced with the dilemma of finding safe plates for my kiddos I used stainless steel stove burner covers. A set of 4 cost about $12 and I got 2 larger plates and 2 smaller plates with a bit of a lip to help keep the food on the plate! It's perfect for a toddler plate.


----------



## Mama2mc (Sep 7, 2010)

How interesting! I had never thought of that.


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

Absolutley! These are my dd's favorite dishes. I have never admitted to anyone that they're actually pet bowls, but then really who cares? Sure beats paying 3x more for the same thing.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

yes. and my DD1 always has her plate on a wipeable vinyl mat from ikea designed for cats! so far only one person has noticed... all the ones designed for kids had tv characters on them (guaranteed to be out of fashion 10 minutes after you bought it) and cost a fortune. it is pretty blatant though - it has a picture of a pet bowl full of fish on it!


----------



## stephbrownthinks (Feb 2, 2010)

our dogs and cats have stainless steel bowls that have a non-skid bottom. and they're dishwasher safe, they'd be PERFECT for kids


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephbrownthinks* 
our dogs and cats have stainless steel bowls that have a non-skid bottom. and they're dishwasher safe, they'd be PERFECT for kids









That's exactly what I was thinking of.










I'm pretty sure my dh would never have gone for this, but I think it's a nifty idea.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with it either. I don't imagine that pet dishes are held to the same standards as people dishes, but I can't imagine it's worth the trouble to stamp them out of different stuff at the factory.

Our kids just use regular stainless steel camping dishes from the hardware store though.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

YES!

I often thought that the dishes we have for our cats would be great for a toddler. We just use our regular dishes for our son. I think I realized how great the cat dishes were once he was a little older. Our cat dishes have a rubber ring on the bottom to keep it from sliding too.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes. I think stainless is great.







I have stainless cups for my kids to use at the toothbrushing station in their bathroom.

And in the "don't laugh" category.. I was pricing steel pet bowls for use in a family bug out survival bag. You know, for 2012 or whatever disaster gets us.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Go for it! DD has a nametag we string on her amber necklace, which she just wears sometimes, in case she gets lost while we're at Disneyland or something like that. Yup, from the pet store! It was a couple bucks, whereas engraved pendants from say the personalized mall store started wayyyy higher.


----------

